# Rabbit and guinea pig



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is the ad



> Rabbit and guinea pig free to good home. Also includes rabbit hutch. They get on very well together but could go to seperate homes if needs be.
> Rabbit is pure white albino and guinea pig is toffee colour.
> Reason for going is we now have a dog and they are not getting the attention that they need.


So many things I could rant about but I am just going to ask if there is anyone who can help? They are in Huddersfield.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i saw that yesterday!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Where is huddersfield? If i can find my way there i would gladly take them.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

It is West Yorkshire


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

just google mapped it and it would take me an hour and a half by car so going to see if there is a train there as i think it would be quicker, where is the ad so i can contact them?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i found it on preloved, didnt save the link though, have you got a spare hutch to separate them? poor piggy, its so lucky the rabbit hasnt killed it

i also doubt the rabbit will be neutered, so it will need that doing and then will need a bunny friend, and the piggy is going to need a piggy friend


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I have 3 hutches that are not being used in the shed, may put bunny in with my netured boy after they have been introduced properly and obvs after bunny is netured. I have a male pig, i have been looking to get them both a friend for a while. I have never had two pigs together as timmy is my first pig, would 2 males live together happily??


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

2 male rabbits can live happily together as long as they are both neutered

piggies are a bit more tricky, adult male piggers can be very fussy about accepting a new friend, but aslong as you have the space to house them seperatly if it didnt work then go for it

i found the add by the way
Preloved | free to good home other in Huddersfield, West Yorkshire, UK


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Dillion (bunny) is netured as when i first got him i had a female called coral (R.I.P) i lost her a couple of months back and have been looking for a new friend for him since.

As for the pig timmy is my very first, never had one before. I took him off a very nieve friend that didnt relize that keeping 2 females and a male together would produce quite a few babies. when i took him he was living with 7 other pigs, 6 girls and 1 boy. He lives in a two tier hutch with a run atached to the hutch the dimensions are 63" x 26" x 30" and the run dimensions are 60" x 60" x 26", im sure it is plenty big enough as i used to keep my flemish giant in it 

P.S thanks for the link


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Tashax where abouts r u?


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Im in derby, in the east midlands. i havent been able to reply to the ad as i dont have a full account but still willing to take them on


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

well i hav replied but not gad an answer back. Will let u know if they do. Xx


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

That would be great thank you xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Why did it have to be huddersfield . My oh would flip if I tried to keep them (not that I know what to do with either species) but I can collect them and pop the piggy in a temporary small guinea pig cage if a home and tranport are certain. Let me know if you want me to do it Niki, internet is playing up but youve got my number if Im not online.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Heard nothing back from these two....going to bed now so hopefully more news in the morning


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Keep me in the loop n pm me if u need me xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK well got a reply this morning saying that someone was coming to look at them tonight but if they didn't turn up then they will let me know. Also that the guinea pig is 12 months and male and the rabbit is 6 months and unsexed :nonod:


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

The pig is the same age as mine, if the rabbit is male then i will neuter him, if its female she will be fine with my boy, will you let me asap when they get in touch with you? I can then get my train ticket brought 
x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

tashax said:


> The pig is the same age as mine, if the rabbit is male then i will neuter him, if its female she will be fine with my boy, will you let me asap when they get in touch with you? I can then get my train ticket brought
> x


if shes a female she will need spaying and allowed a minimum of 4 weeks to recover before you try bond them


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

tashax said:


> The pig is the same age as mine, if the rabbit is male then i will neuter him, if its female she will be fine with my boy, will you let me asap when they get in touch with you? I can then get my train ticket brought
> x


If theyre still available I can collect them and bring them to you at the train station since Im in huddersfield, fingers crossed theyre still there.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I did reply saying I may have someone able to pick up during the day...but no reply...guess they are waiting for the other person. I kinda hope they don't pick them up....they will probably end up keeping them both together


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> If theyre still available I can collect them and bring them to you at the train station since Im in huddersfield, fingers crossed theyre still there.


That would be really helpful, thankyou


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

They were both rehomed last night. I have sent a more informative reply on the facts of keeping rabbits and guinea pigs together. And told them that their new home must be told this to to ensure they look for suiteable cagemates for both animals.

Thanks for everyone's help with this!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> They were both rehomed last night. I have sent a more informative reply on the facts of keeping rabbits and guinea pigs together. And told them that their new home must be told this to to ensure they look for suiteable cagemates for both animals.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help with this!


Thanks for letting us know hun, what a shame for the animals though, I hope they do as youve asked and pass the info onto the new owners.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

me and OH got our hopes up x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Me too TDM!!!



tashax said:


> me and OH got our hopes up x


Haha oh don't worry there will be more! And I will certainly not mind looking for you


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

That would be really nice of you thank you xx


----------

